# 7 Reasons Why Some Women Cheat



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'm just the messenger, the author is a woman.

Confessions: 7 reasons why women cheat


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Jun 12, 2011)

This looks like an article from Teen magazine or something. It would be interesting to read from women who have been married for a while...


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

lol.

really there are probably like 100+ reasons they can give, and if there isn't a good one they will make one up.

there is one reason and one reason only that people cheat.

because they want to.

the rest is just finding a rationalization to do what they want to do 

Give 'em enough time & motivation and they WILL FIND one.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> lol.
> 
> really there are probably like 100+ reasons they can give, and if there isn't a good one they will make one up.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree: 
that goes for any cheater, man or woman. And they can come up with some doozies of a reason too.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Lostinthewoods said:


> This looks like an article from Teen magazine or something. It would be interesting to read from women who have been married for a while...


:iagree: I don't agree btw.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

They forgot one.

8. Because they're evil.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

People cheat because they are too gutless to address the issues in their marriages or because they are to cowardice to move on.

Some people just don't care about anyone but themselves.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Your last line nailed it. They are just plain selfish. Any other issue is secondary.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

All these reasons for cheating were from women that weren't married. When I was young and stupid I thought unless I had a ring on my finger all bets were off. I was one piece of work while dating. I pity the men that were involved with me. Truly I do.

But then I fell in love and got married. The legality changed everything in my mind. Adultery is not something I'd ever do. Not even an EA. I go out of my way to NOT put myself in that situation. I don't have male friends, if someone flirts I quickly tell them I'm married, etc. I abhor cheating spouses. I believe yes the ring changes everything. That is an official promise and it's one I take seriously.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Regardless of whether we are talking male or female, a person cheats because *they want to.* It really is that simple.


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm gonna play devil's advocate, cuz that's what I do. Sometimes a lady might have a good reason to stray, so's her character is loyal and she doesn't. She stays with someone that dont appreciate her no matter what she does. Same goes for any man breakin' his back for his wife who could give a squat about it. 'Course one could just file for divorce and wait a year or so as it goes through the court conveyor belt.

Anyhow, all I'm saying, is sometimes you have a good reason. If you don't take care of your spouse for Chrissake, someone else will.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

The women in these stories are self involved skanks.


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

Is there really 1 or 7 correct answers or is it quite simply case by case. And it is morally wrong to go outside the marriage and it should not happen but it does. And probably more so than the stat say so this debate will go on. 
At this point in time my DS is suffering more than me, I can see it and hear it in her. She has less times with the kids she will be the one to move out, so out of stupidity, selfisheness, dumb blind second teenage phase of life where a woman is finally sexual like a teen boy ( Womans Infidelity) or the result of her poor choice it is still a negative impact but why did she really follow that path, I don't think she truly even knows.

In the end it is messed up and it stinks.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The top three are means, motive, opportunity. Like any other crime.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

In the same veign, I ran across this article by Ruth Houston of the National Examiner. 

14 kinds of women most likely to cheat on their mate - National infidelity | Examiner.com

Some stand out for me:

*Cheated before*
A woman who has cheated before and gotten away with it, will have no qualms about cheating on her mate again, or cheating on the new man in her life because she’s confident she can do it again without getting caught.

*Requires lots of attention*
A woman who requires constant attention may cheat on her mate if she doesn’t get enough attention from him. She will be easy prey for any man who gives her the attention she feels she deserves.

*Wants to be the center of attention*
If she likes being the center of attention, the man who fawns over her and makes her feel like she’s the love of his life is likely to score big.

*Low self esteem *
A woman with low-self esteem is easy prey for the man who flatters her, makes her feel good about herself, or boosts her self esteem.

*Party girl*
If she runs with a fast crowd, or customarily and hangs out until the wee hours of the night, her lifestyle makes her vulnerable to an affair.

*Lots of close male friends* 
Close opposite sex friendships are a common starting point for many affairs. _The closer a woman is to a platonic male friend, the more likely it is that he will one day become her lover – unless he’s gay._

*Female friends who are cheating*
Never underestimate the power of peer pressure. If most of her girlfriends are cheating on their mates, it won’t be long before she’s cheating too.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

There is literally no REASON why anybody cheats.....just excuses. Period.


----------

